# Mercedes S350 - massive interior work



## Brynjar

Mercedes S350










Long time since last detail, but here's a one I did a couple of months ago. 









This car biggest problem is that the previous owners have been smoking in it for several years: 


















Autosmart Tardis used as degreaser:









Foam with Maxi Suds II:


















P-21S for the rims:









Too cold to be claying outside at this time of year:









Found some dried out alcantara here:




































Swissvax Alcantara cleaner and brush:









Drying the residue with a soft and lint-free microfiber cloth:









According to SV manual for the alcantara cleaner you should be careful with rubbing the cleaner too hard in to the fabric. This was anyway done in this case due to bad condition the interior was in. Also worked on larger areas at the time, not as displayed here:









A quick look up on the roof line made me Tourettes in the same way as the bartender from "Buldocks saints."
Miles of alcantara exposed it selves and I could see several hours pass by in a flash:


















Did some vacuuming for a change:


















Then back to the lovely alcantara:


















Here are the results after the dash and two doors:









Getting rather fed up from so did a couple of door mats. In A-C-T-I-O-N shot:


















Then some more alalalalalcantara:









Used Chemical guys cleaner on all leather, since this is a bit stronger than the one from SV:


















In the search for perfection new solutions are often found. The seats on the S-class have both air heating and cooling within the seats. Some of pores were clogged up with dirt that had to be removed. Found a small tool from the cleaning kit for my paint gun:









It seemed to do the trick:









Then it was time to remove some parts:









This car has two active coal filters + two normal cabin air filters that had to be removed before all of the cigarette smell could be removed:









Never changed obv:









With cabin air filters removed I began a 20 minutes process cleaning up the air condition:









While the"Evapomat" from Wurth was doing the work inside of the car, I had time to clean some floor mats:









"Evapomat clean" all done. This left a light fragrance of lemon, but still some cigarette smell from the air vents. Had one more Nanolotus (alcohol based cleaner) A/C cleaner left and decided to see if that could work better:









Nanolotus removed the last bad smell from the air vents... Time for some fresh air in the rest of the car:









All of the ashtrays was taken back home and put in the dishwasher. Good as new after that:









Brand new filters were put back:









The paint was also in the need of some TLC:



























Could just as well start out with a small 50/50:









Scholl S03Gold on gul scholl pad:


















If my memory serves my correct this was a couple of rounds with 5-6 hard passes:









Here too, but used something different:









Mirka wool pad and S03Gold heavy cut compound:



























After one heavy cutting round the car was in desperate need of a wash down. Splashed away with all of leftovers of Scholl CF02 wipe down prior to rinsing with hot water:









After the rinse down the car was taken back inside and dried, gloss polishing was done first with 3M Extra Fine and finishing with 3M Ultra Fine SE:









Meguiars synthetic sealer # 21 applied with large MG soft buff pad and Flex DA:









Let the sealer flash on the paint for about one hour prior to buffing it off:



























A couple of days later it took the car out to take some pictures for the cars sales add:






































































































































































































Really don't remember how much time the entire detail took me, but the interior was done in 13 hours, mostly on cleaning alcantara...

Thanks for watching!


----------



## gargreen7

Congrats on an awesome turn around and a great read, the only thing i'd say is the wheel bolts are a bit rusty, only thing that's holding it down.


----------



## Maggi200

:doublesho stunning!


----------



## Paul JC

great turn around!


----------



## justina3

now thats how to sell a car awsome finishing pics cracking job cleaning all that inside would send me over the edge


----------



## hmi1750

Wow! what a lovely purchase for whoever buys it! Love the finish on the detailing.


----------



## AlexTsinos

excellent job! stunning work!
amazing pictures.


----------



## TOMMY_RS

very very clean after this detail, looks amazing, looks 100 times better than before


----------



## angajatul

Great work man.......the pics in the snow....yam yam


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

I really enjoyed this write up, excellent work. The Merc looks like new!


----------



## cam73

Great job, looks brand new. :thumb:


----------



## matt_83

Absolutely fantastic!!! :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn

Looks fab, and some lovely finished pics, too.

One thing I'd say (and this is being super picky!) but the wheel bolts could do with a quick respray 

Good job.

S


----------



## woodymbr

gargreen7 said:


> Congrats on an awesome turn around and a great read, the only thing i'd say is the wheel bolts are a bit rusty, only thing that's holding it down.


Exactly what I thought. The car looks amazing now, inside and out but the wheel bolts could do with a quick tart up


----------



## Bass-Evolution

Like the 4'th "head" rest. Brilliant job and result as usual. Merry Christmas !


----------



## FunkyDonkey

Wow that was in need of some tlc! Great write up and awesome job


----------



## tromppost

First class job, i just love that int..


----------



## florin08

i`m curious, how many bottles of alacantara cleaner did you use?


----------



## paulmc08

That's a big big improvement

the one thing that i would say,and it's not a criticism,but you could have used a detail brush for the steering column and the centre control switches,to remove the small dust and dirt particles to leave the car mint,as the rest of your hard work is really good:thumb:


----------



## ADW

Lovely job as allways :thumb:.. missed reading your write ups havent seen you posting for a while now.. Nice to see you are back :wave:


----------



## "SkY"

great job,like it..


----------



## n_d_fox

always enjoy your write ups... you always seem to be able to bring humour to the most difficult of jobs. I bet you never want to see an alcantara interior again !

excellent turn around :thumb:


----------



## dooka

Very Nice :thumb:
How do you find the SW Alcantara cleaner, also, how durable do you find the Megs #21 Sealant..


----------



## Brynjar

First of all thanks a lot for all of the very nice comments guys.. Much appreciated.



florin08 said:


> i`m curious, how many bottles of alacantara cleaner did you use?


I only used one bottle of alacantara cleaner



qstix said:


> Very Nice :thumb:
> How do you find the SW Alcantara cleaner, also, how durable do you find the Megs #21 Sealant..


The cleaner really does the job.

MG#21 leaves a very shine surface that'll last a long time if applied correctly.. I would give it 12+ months with a bonding agent underneath.


----------



## FrazzleTC

That's amazing work! Interior in that car looks superb!


----------



## WHIZZER

Top work - Car looks great and time taken on interior - especially to get rid of the smoke smell


----------



## Nanolex

That's truly a massive difference! Very well done! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellente work and turnaround :thumb:


----------



## horned yo

Stunning


----------



## Supercool

Some nice shots there, interior came up very well in the end, nice colour too :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar

FrazzleTC said:


> That's amazing work! Interior in that car looks superb!


Would have to agree on that last part.. Love the interior...



WHIZZER said:


> Top work - Car looks great and time taken on interior - especially to get rid of the smoke smell


Cheers Bill. The smell is gone now, but it's a little bit hard to document that part



Nanolex said:


> That's truly a massive difference! Very well done! :thumb:


Thank you mr. Nano!



Eurogloss said:


> Excellente work and turnaround :thumb:


Thanks, have to take a look of you latest work today.. Been a busy man lately so not much time for detailing unfortunately..



horned yo said:


> Stunning


Cheers



Supercool said:


> Some nice shots there, interior came up very well in the end, nice colour too :thumb:


Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## RandomlySet

stunning work as always fella


----------



## Tomas s

Halla Brynjar. FANTASTISK jobb.!! er det du som er Part and Retards mannen? 

må bare mobbe litt. med en feil fra deg. (Scholl S03Gold on gul scholl pad hehe litt norsk inni passer bra.  

hvor holder du til?


----------



## the_allstar

Wow! Beautiful machine and a great write up. 
It's like new.


----------



## Danny B

Great work, always wondered how to get alcantara clean, and now I know :thumb:


----------



## Mindis

:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon

Top draw stuff,great pics :thumb:


----------



## Z1000

WOW. I just can't believe. How old is that car, on how much miles on it. It looks like new?!


----------



## DMH-01

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## ArcticVXR

That is stunning and the pics in the snow are awesome.


----------



## rob_wilson1

wow! amazing job


----------



## Derekh929

Great turn around on massive car correction looks great and interior looking very nice now, thanks for sharing


----------



## Trip tdi

That a amazing job there, very welldone on a big car.


----------



## stangalang

Epic. Truly epic


----------



## medmania

Reborn


----------



## fishbonezken

Awesome work on the interior, cool tools used too.

May I ask what lens did you use for this shot?

http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy158/Brynjark/Mercedes S350/DSC_0351.jpg

10mm-22mm wide angle? Photo is great!


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, that is one fantastic turnaround. It's like a better than new car!!!

Top detail bud.


----------



## Trip tdi

lovely


----------



## Scatty

Nice work and some great pictures !!!


----------



## Gilbert

Top job.


----------



## twoscoops

superb detail, how many miles where on the clock?


----------



## masammut

Great write up! Fantastic turnaround. I hate dirty interiors!
Lovely car btw!


----------

